# Bigfoot stuff, pretty cool!



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I stumbled across this guy,he's good,very good.
Keep an open mind and watch a cross section of his video analysis.
Cheers, d.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ThinkerThunker/videos


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

bigfoot scared the hell outta me when I was a kid...those leonard nemoy "in search of" shows scared me witless

when I lived out west, I used to go mtn biking for 3-5 hours, on my own, deep in the squamish river valley, pemberton, whistler/black tusk area, following a lot of old logging roads

found out afterwards that's where all the bigfoot sightings were in the '70's...almost had a heard attack


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Me too lol and they always showed those after dark.
I remember watching the one show and when Bigfoot smashed his arm through the widow and tried to grab the girl on the couch (if I remember correctly) that sent me through the roof !!!!
The old Dracula movies with Bela Lugasi didn't scare me as much as that did !!!.

Mark


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd be more worried about the tooth fairy. With modern dental methods so much better than in previous generations, they're going right into kids mouths to get the teeth.


Seriously? Big foot? 

I guess their bodies evaporate when they die?


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

What I'm waiting to see is the irrefutable explanation for this:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nster-Apples-Maps-satellite-image-Nessie.html

Apparently the first attempt was to explain that it was the wake from a small boat. But to me (and possibly to anyone with an aquarium who might be familiar with a plecostomus) it sure looks like a rather LARGE version of one of these...

http://withfriendship.com/user/neeha/plecostomus.php

Nessie may end up not being a plesiosaur after all, but at least it (she? he?) may belong in a family filed under "P"...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Milkman:556598 said:


> I'd be more worried about the tooth fairy. With modern dental methods so much better than in previous generations, they're going right into kids mouths to get the teeth.
> 
> 
> Seriously? Big foot?
> ...


Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. ..yada yada...all I know is that a hell of a lot of effort was spent looking for a downed plane in the indian ocean during the last month to no avail.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Not this bigfoot craze again. If there was such a thing, it would have been found long ago.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'd be more worried about the tooth fairy. With modern dental methods so much better than in previous generations, they're going right into kids mouths to get the teeth.
> 
> 
> Seriously? Big foot?
> ...


No, the aliens take them back to their planet to study them.

- - - Updated - - -



mud_guy said:


> Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. ..yada yada...all I know is that a hell of a lot of effort was spent looking for a downed plane in the indian ocean during the last month to no avail.


Yes, that is the very same kind of thing.
lol


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

bolero said:


> bigfoot scared the hell outta me when I was a kid...those leonard nemoy "in search of" shows scared me witless
> 
> when I lived out west, I used to go mtn biking for 3-5 hours, on my own, deep in the squamish river valley, pemberton, whistler/black tusk area, following a lot of old logging roads
> 
> found out afterwards that's where all the bigfoot sightings were in the '70's...almost had a heard attack


You weren't packing any Jack Links beef jerky with you I hope!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mud_guy said:


> Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. ..yada yada...all I know is that a hell of a lot of effort was spent looking for a downed plane in the indian ocean during the last month to no avail.


One plane in the ocean vs a species that has lived for generation after generation and yet has left zero remains?

The odds of finding Bigfoot (were he to actually exist) should be much, much better than finding that plane.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bolero said:


> bigfoot scared the hell outta me when I was a kid...those leonard nemoy "in search of" shows scared me witless
> 
> when I lived out west, I used to go mtn biking for 3-5 hours, on my own, deep in the squamish river valley, pemberton, whistler/black tusk area, following a lot of old logging roads
> 
> found out afterwards that's where all the bigfoot sightings were in the '70's...almost had a heard attack


Spent some time in the Green River area between Squamish and Pemberton in the 70's. Never saw a Bigfoot. Cops looking for grow-ops, yes; camera crews looking for Bigfoot, yes.....but no Bigfoot. He was scareing people in the Hope/Bridal Falls/Ross Lake area......at least until Stalone shot some movie there. I think he's retired now and lives on Marine Drive in North Van, out by Lighthouse park. Bigfoot that is, Stalone is still trying to make a better movie than the Lords of Flatbush.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Spent some time in the Green River area between Squamish and Pemberton in the 70's. Never saw a Bigfoot. Cops looking for grow-ops, yes; camera crews looking for Bigfoot, yes.....but no Bigfoot. He was scareing people in the Hope/Bridal Falls/Ross Lake area......at least until Stalone shot some movie there.* I think he's retired now and lives on Marine Drive in North Van, out by Lighthouse park.* Bigfoot that is, Stalone is still trying to make a better movie than the Lords of Flatbush.


I KNOW THAT GUY!!

Drives a Vette and shreds a mean RG if I remember correctly. Big ego and bad attitude.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2014)




----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

What interested me was the refreshing approach this guy took with his _video analysis._ There is so much B. Foot hype and junk out there.
Some footage he debunked while other examples he tried to debunk and came up short, leaving some vids. unexplained.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

grumpyoldman said:


> What I'm waiting to see is the irrefutable explanation for this:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nster-Apples-Maps-satellite-image-Nessie.html
> 
> ...


 interesting pic. , looks alot like a whale shark!

- - - Updated - - -

:stirpot:Possible Sasquatch outside Squamish BC - YouTube


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

leftysg said:


> You weren't packing any Jack Links beef jerky with you I hope!


If i was drinking anything it would have come out my nose!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

me personally, if there is such a thing as bigfoot, then awesome, i hope we eventually catch one. untill then all i can say is, i don't know one way or the other. 

however - any of you must surely be unable to honestly deny that it is possible. new species of mammal (lots of them) are still being discovered. there are still parts of the earth where man hasn't gone. google is your friend. there are still small areas right here in n america, in fact, which people almost never go. i saw a video where one guy claimed that bigfoot could be some sort of evolutionary pre-modern human that just for whatever reason (i dont remember) didn't evolve as much as some others. he gave good reasons that we may not have found bigfoot remains yet. but we have found remains that are pretty bizzare otherwise. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homo_Floresiensis no matter which explanation you might pick, it's really bizzare, and we didn't know of them until 2003. there's still alot we don't know. and most of the earth is covered by ocean. huge gigantic places where we've never been, ever. so if people ask me if big foot is real, all i could honestly say is, i don't know, but wouldn't it be cool if there was?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


>


So, Laristotle, now you've cast off the Spidey costume and got yourself a Bigfoot one. We're thinking you must have a very large trunk in your attic to hold all your costumes.:smile-new::smile-new:

- - - Updated - - -



laristotle said:


>


So, Laristotle, now you've cast off the Spidey costume and got yourself a Bigfoot one. We're thinking you must have a very large trunk in your attic to hold all your costumes.:smile-new::smile-new:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

Not really. I tend to transmogrify every now n' then.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> I KNOW THAT GUY!!
> 
> Drives a Vette and shreds a mean RG if I remember correctly. Big ego and bad attitude.


Thats freddy bluz. BF, as they call him, drives a 55 Nomad and plays a 12 string flattop. Did a stint for a while fronting for fish beer on t.v..


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Short Circuit said:


> Me too lol and they always showed those after dark.
> I remember watching the one show and when Bigfoot smashed his arm through the widow and tried to grab the girl on the couch (if I remember correctly) that sent me through the roof !!!!
> 
> Mark


YES!!


you saw the movement outside the window, then a shadow cast onto the ceiling inside the room...then...SMASH!!! a big hairy arm busts thru and starts groping the couch to get the girl!!

I must have jumped 3 feet


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

This is pretty interesting: bigfoot in ontario

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-Qf_4Au3jw


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

[video=youtube;F-PPZwHZBak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-PPZwHZBak[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Seeing the Monster Quest link reminded me of the Les Stroud Survivorman Alaskan wilderness episode from several years ago in that series. I remember reading about his encounter with Sasquatch. 

http://lesstroud.ca/news/survivorman-bigfoot

if he is willing to go on record and state his belief that has to ad some credibility.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

leftysg said:


> Seeing the Monster Quest link reminded me of the Les Stroud Survivorman Alaskan wilderness episode from several years ago in that series. I remember reading about his encounter with Sasquatch.
> 
> http://lesstroud.ca/news/survivorman-bigfoot
> 
> if he is willing to go on record and state his belief that has to ad some credibility.


Do you know where there's a link to the whole video with him and Todd Standing?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

[video=youtube;paF6XBKzy-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paF6XBKzy-w[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

adcandour said:


> This is pretty interesting: bigfoot in ontario
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-Qf_4Au3jw


yeah, I remember watching this one, mostly 45 min of fluff.
Just because it was a "fly in camp" doesn't mean that there couldn't have been someone else out there pitchin' the odd rock on the roof,
maybe it was Les.:sSc_eeksign: 
Les is from my neck of the woods and is a aquantaince of mine from the musical side.
I have corresponded with him and have asked him to keep "us" posted if he plans any future sasquatch steakouts.
If I had forensic evidence like the guys in the vid, I would have taken it to a credible lab immediately to have it varified, it could have been very profitable in every way imaginable.
this one's kinda neat............▶ Possible Sasquatch outside Squamish BC - YouTube
the guy with the smart phone keeps saying "what's this guy doing out here in the middle of nowhere?"
My question, what are u guys doin' out here? If u are here, why can't there be others?
Did the hiker in the valley get dropped of apart from the rest in a heli-ski outing? 
I like how this group casually mentions sasquatch in their *Waterfront Description & Nearby Activities*

Twin Peaks Cabins - Cottage Rental in Valemount, British Columbia - CottageCountry.com 
If I was there at the time , I would have called down to the the object hiking through the snow and waited for some kind of response/reaction.
That would have been an interesting observation, or not!
I keep going back to my OP, I like the way this guy takes apart possible sightings.
Entertaining , to say the least.
This one is my fav., I get a kick out of this guy's commentary and sense of humour.
▶ A closer look - Creature in the Giant Sequoias - YouTube
here's another myth that has finally been uncovered..........Chupacabra Mystery Finally Revealed - YouTube
they could lose the soundtrack.IMHO


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;UrvrIW2X3Do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrvrIW2X3Do[/video]


----------

